# Rotisserie Country Style Ribs



## ddave (Sep 27, 2009)

Did some CSRs today in the rotisserie basket on the drum as kind of an experiment.

Here they are rubbed and after spending a night in the fridge.



And here they are loaded into the rotisserie basket.



I needed to do something that didn't require a lot of attention as I was getting my back lawn where the pool was ready to reseed and these were just the ticket. The project turned into a little more than I expected since I discovered I broke a swing joint when I was digging to replace a sprinkler head. So I had to dig a crater in order to thread the new swing joint on and that took some extra time.

After that was all done, five hours had gone by so I figured I'd check them. Here's what they looked like.



Was going to temp them with the Thermapen but the probe went in with practically no resistance so I took them off.



The outside definitely had a different texture due to the self-basting action of the rotisserie. Man, were they good!! Fork tender and the outside had sort of a very thin crust that was very taste. Unfortunately parts of them were a tad dry. The drum didn't want to stay between 225° and 250°. It settled in after loading at 260° then crept up to 297° over the course of an hour and this was with both caps on and the valve only about 1/4 open. After a couple of hours it settled back down to 258°. I think with the extra height of the rotisserie ring and the extra air that it lets in due to the slots, it's going to be hard to keep in the smoking range with the Kingsford Comp. It will be great for poultry though. I might have to try a different fuel that packs a little better. Maybe I'll try some Cowboy lump.

All in all, they were pretty good and if I had had an opportunity to really watch then and pull them off earlier they would have been even better. As it was they were pretty darn good. I'll definitely have to do them again that way some time.

Thanks for looking.

Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 27, 2009)

They Look Great...


----------



## forktender (Sep 27, 2009)

Yum those look awesome......... Great color !


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 27, 2009)

Man those things look great there dave. How did you hook up that rotisserie thingy?


----------



## ronp (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks good to me Dave, I certainly would enjoy them. Sometimes crunchy is good.


----------



## kookie (Sep 27, 2009)

Look might damn tasty................Good job.................


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 27, 2009)

Those look really good.


----------



## rickw (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice Dave.


----------



## ddave (Sep 28, 2009)

I have an EZ-Que rotisserie ring made for a Weber kettle that sits on top of the drum.



And the Weber lid fits on top of that.



The EZ-Que comes with the cradle like in the picture but I also have a basket and standard spit rod from my old rotis kit. The other spit rod is the same size shaft so it works great in the EZ-Que as well.

Dave


----------



## alx (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet.I burned up my weber rotis few years back.Will check out that brand motor...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

They look great Dave.
Nice job and thanks for the rotisserie Qview.
Hope ya got progress with the lawn done.


----------



## rwtrower (Sep 30, 2009)

You made me run out and get a basket for my rotisserie.  oh darn.  

Ribs looks good, many possibilities. I love my rotisserie. It's on an old cast iron kettle type cooker I have inherited.  Great way to cook.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

